# blow in a cow's ass to get milk!..(VIDEO!)..



## puss2puss (Sep 23, 2015)

Well.. dont ask me how i landed on that, but here's a video showing how ethiopians do to get milk faster..by stucking her face in the cow's anus and blow.. the worste is, once the cow shits, the women stuck her face there again!...


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 23, 2015)

@VinsCool .. chocolat milk?..


----------



## migles (Sep 23, 2015)

such weird fetish those people have...
why would someone get milk from supermarket and give to a cow for storage and later have to extract with the helping of blowing the butt?


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 23, 2015)

What i dont understand, is why dont they use a pump or something!? She even stuck her face there again once the cow dump some turds.. 

When she finish her day, pretty sure she ends up with a big brown beard.. ..


----------



## migles (Sep 23, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> What i dont understand, is why dont they use a pump or something!? She even stuck her face there again once the cow dump some turds..
> 
> When she finish her day, pretty sure she ends up with a big brown beard.. ..


am i color blind? because i am pretty sure her husband\wife will not see the beard.. ok sure the loved one can smell\taste it... maybe it even enjoys the taste...
for us that is something that is so disgusting, but for them is something that they do it everyday...
as for why they don't use a pump, look at the place where they live, what do you expect, some ancient steampunk technology?

either way for 1 million european currency i would even lick her face...


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 23, 2015)

migles said:


> as for why they don't use a pump, look at the place where they live, what do you expect, some ancient steampunk technology?


Doesnt cost nothing to take a tree log, shove it in the cow's ass then pull..
even an homemade pump would cost kess then the clothes she's wearing..

..i wouldnt lick her face not even for 1million.. its almost certain to go immediate death once the action is made.. .. ..


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 24, 2015)

WTF... oh wait, I'm in the EoF.  Right...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 24, 2015)

First I laughed when I heard and saw the dude blowing in the butt. Then I got scared and started to tear when I saw the cow poop. Then I died when he cleaned the cow's butt with the cow's tail thing, and then blew in it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm scared of chocolate ever since somebody shown me 2 Girls 1 Cup.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm scared of chocolate ever since somebody shown me 2 Girls 1 Cup.


This is the sequel : ''2 cows 1 mouth''


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 25, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> AVAT KNOWS ALL


You are..AVAT?..
..AVAT = A Very Amateur Twit ??..
Or
 .. ..A Veteran Anal Tweaker ?

Ps: what does your post have to do with this thread?..


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> This is the sequel : ''2 cows 1 mouth''


----------



## jDSX (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that cow showing off like a goatse parody?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 26, 2015)

no


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> Well.. dont ask me how i landed on that, but here's a video showing how ethiopians do to get milk faster..by stucking her face in the cow's anus and blow.. the worste is, once the cow shits, the women stuck her face there again!...



It's actually not the anus. They blow in the vagina, I guess because it simulates the feeling of giving birth or having sex or whatever and that makes them produce more milk. I don't know the details behind it, but I do know that it's the vagina.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 26, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's actually not the anus. They blow in the vagina, I guess because it simulates the feeling of giving birth or having sex or whatever and that makes them produce more milk. I don't know the details behind it, but I do know that it's the vagina.


Nope, it is the anus. Not sure why you say you do know its the vagina lol.. the main article is in french and it explains clearly that they blow in the anus to make them shit faster thus making them produce milk quicker.
..i wonder if i blow in a guy's ass, will he cum faster? Or will it only trigger a huge quick fart?...


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> Nope, it is the anus. Not sure why you say you do know its the vagina lol.. the main article is in french and it explains clearly that they blow in the anus to make them shit faster thus making them produce milk quicker.
> ..i wonder if i blow in a guy's ass, will he cum faster? Or will it only trigger a huge quick fart?...


I guess it's prostate stimulation


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 27, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I guess it's prostate stimulation


Well, cow doesnt have a prostate ;P


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice thread.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2015)

migles said:


> such weird fetish those people have...
> why would someone get milk from supermarket and give to a cow for storage and later have to extract with the helping of blowing the butt?


because they can't have a blond hair fetish in africa


----------

